# Jack Dempsey's Gone To Jail!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

Today I came home to find all the gravel in my tank everywhere & also noticed my Firemouth, Convict & Salvini we're looking a little worse for wear. My Jack Dempsey however had fully coloured up & was chasing everything around the tank. Funny thing is my tanks been fine for ages so I dont see why this happened today?










I moved the bogwood to get in there with my gravel cleaner when doing a water change & shortly afterward I was finished he was going psycho chasing everything but also squaring off, attacking & liplocking with my prized severum.

Don't think so some how buddy, you're going to cichlid prison..........










I take it theres nothing I can do about this, he's on lockdown until tomorrow when he can go back to the LFS. He's a lovely looking fish but I cant have that going on in my tank.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Sometimes cichlids aggression just unleashes all of a sudden. It's just in their nature. However, your Jack Dempsey doesn't look like a pure Jack. Infact I doubt it is a true Jack Dempsey. My thought is it's a cross between Jack Dempsey and Texas cichlid and if that' s the case that's where the aggression is coming from. Texas cichlids always start fights and they even pick fights with fish they shouldn't be fighting with. They can be bad butt fish. They have a big aggression.


----------



## jagz (Nov 1, 2009)

The fish in the first picture is a texas cichlid..


----------



## Blademan (Sep 20, 2008)

Cool looking fish, but I agree that it is not pure jack. Hybrids aggression is more unpredictable than a purebred. You would be doing others a favor by not putting it back on the market. Keep it in a seperate tank alone, and see how he turns out, or humanely destroy it. My opinion is all


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I agree with the others....looks like a Texas JD cross to me too.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Blademan said:


> humanely destroy it


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi Guy's thanks for that.....

That would make him a blue galaxy cichlid then, I've seen one of these in a different shop & it did look much more "blue"....

Either way he's trouble, I'd love another tank but I have a 75G cichlid tank & 33G marine tank & I cant justify the maintenance on another one, back to the shop he goes.....

Thanks for the input....

:thumb:


----------



## LGSKnicks88 (Mar 14, 2010)

Cross of a Texas / JD interesting to see it when its fully matured


----------



## bieltan (Aug 26, 2009)

Humanly destroy it? Thats effed up. Bring him to a LFS that can house & label him correctly, so he at least has a chance to be live in a correct environment.


----------



## Evan805 (Apr 19, 2010)

bieltan said:


> Humanly destroy it? Thats effed up. Bring him to a LFS that can house & label him correctly, so he at least has a chance to be live in a correct environment.


I agree...

I have read about "humanly destroying" fish in books and what not. How dose one "humanly destroy" a fish anyhow?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Evan805 said:


> How dose one "humanly destroy" a fish anyhow?


Most people use clove oil to basically put it to sleep perminately.

Most quality pet stores would feed it to something larger more than likely ... given what it is.


----------



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

My male (5") Jack looks a bit like him, does the light coloring make it a hybrid?


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

No the face make it look like a hybrid.

This is my jack:









Compare the eye mouth and the whole face. It's different.


----------



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

I see it now, my Jack looks like yours in the face, with the light background seen in the picture above, He never gets too dark, even when mad


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Evan805 said:


> bieltan said:
> 
> 
> > Humanly destroy it? Thats effed up. Bring him to a LFS that can house & label him correctly, so he at least has a chance to be live in a correct environment.
> ...


Don't let it get to you man, some of the "purists" on this site care more about naturalism then life itself. My theory? If it stays out of the wild, who cares.


----------



## 96firebird (Apr 5, 2008)

Evan805 said:


> I have read about "humanly destroying" fish in books and what not. How dose one "humanly destroy" a fish anyhow?


With a fillet knife and beer batter, that's how I do it. lol


----------

